# What breed is my rabbit?



## 888 (Jan 6, 2015)

Scruffy is about five years old and weighs about four pounds. His fur is about 2-2.5 inches long, and is black on the tips but white near his skin. His fur is shorter around his face and longer on his body. When he sheds, the fur comes out in white clumps (last picture). If anyone knows what breed he might be, I would love to know! Sorry I don't have very good pictures.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm going to guess jersey wooly mix. His color is just black. In longer hair the bands are lengthened and the base is always lighter in self rabbits. In angoras especially and other rabbits with long hair the easiest time to tell their color is when they are young and have short hair. 

Monthly brushing is the ideal time frame to keep up with a woolies coat. Also feeding extra hay and papaya will help prevent intestinal blockages from furballs


----------



## whiskylollipop (Jan 6, 2015)

Awww! He's such a total scruffy mess when he sheds, so adorable!


----------



## 888 (Jan 7, 2015)

Thank you so much for the information!


----------



## Angelate (Jan 10, 2015)

Hello,

I was told it is a lion head rabbit. I don't thing he is. He definitely is a mixture.
What do you think?


----------



## Angelate (Jan 10, 2015)

PS. he was around 5 months, 1,260 kg.


----------

